# MTA Install Problem

## rakoe

Hi

Habe ein Problem bei der MTA Installation;

erhalte folgende Meldng:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the virtual/mta package conflicts with this package and both can't b

e installed on the same system together.

Wie kann ich emerge qmail trotzdem ausführen?

Thanks

----------

## Marvin-X

 *rakoe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!! Error: the virtual/mta package conflicts with this package and both can't b
> 
> e installed on the same system together.
> ...

 

Auf einem Rechner darf nur "ein" MTA laufen. Du musst den anderen deinstallieren. Dann sollte es mit qmail oder welchen Du nehmen willst funktionieren.

----------

## kannX

Dann solltest du am besten mta mit 

```
emerge unmerge virtual/mta
```

 deinstallieren.

Ich gehe dabei mal davon aus das du qmail installieren wolltest und nicht mta.

----------

## rakoe

Hi

Ich Danke Euch es hat geholfen super  :Smile: 

emerge unmerge virtual/mta

----------

